# XM Outside CONUS?



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

My husband and I are going on a cruise to Alaska next year and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if it would be worthwhile to take my XM along with us on the trip? Can you get a signal outside the Continental US or not? We are sailing out of Seattle to Juneau.

Don't know if I can do without my commercial-free tunes for a week or not. :eek2: 

Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's what the map shows:


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Mike728 said:


> Here's what the map shows:


I couldn't get that link to work. Is there another way to direct me to that site?

Thanks!

Cheryl


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Try this link.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

:lol:

on the bottom of that page...

FYI: We've received report that XM radio can be received in Costa Rica with this [homemade] setup.


----------

